# Fat lad to BB'er, who's done it??



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

As the title. Who on here has gone from fat lad to been in BB'er shape? I'd like to hear how and what you did, routines and diets you used, and pics or vids you might have. You don't to have competed just got into the shape off a BB. Or if you have gone from fat to competing I'd love to hear from you. Thanks.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In for responses


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

lol im about to give it a go as part of the little comp thats been started on here


----------



## l-rod (Apr 28, 2014)

iv dropped from 45% body fat at 17stone to 13% bf at 15.2 stone, took me just over 3 years but hope to compete nxt year


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

l-rod said:


> iv dropped from 45% body fat at 17stone to 13% bf at 15.2 stone, took me just over 3 years but hope to compete nxt year


Thats good work mate


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

l-rod said:


> iv dropped from 45% body fat at 17stone to 13% bf at 15.2 stone, took me just over 3 years but hope to compete nxt year


Any before and after shots? Awesome effort pal!


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

In for responses


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I thought I was, turned out still fat.

In for inspiration


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

l-rod said:


> iv dropped from 45% body fat at 17stone to 13% bf at 15.2 stone, took me just over 3 years but hope to compete nxt year


got pics mate?

nice work


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Currently trying to be a BB'er 

Was fat all through high school, started training around 5 years ago. Spent first year purely dropping fat, didn't train and crash dieted on 5-600 kcals. Worked as went from just over 18stone at 5ft7 to 10stone 11lbs (I'm now 5ft 11 lol)

From there found the gym and spent two years powerlifting with one of my mates who was on Leeds PL team. Learned loads and all about diet as he was really knowledgeable - still writes the odd article for tnation.

After that tried my hand at BB as wanted to be big, got strong for my weight at PL but was time for a change. Researched loads and had a decent year by myself before acquiring Scott's help.

Now I've been upto 110kg in ok condition, competed once and will be doing again on a few months time.

Important thing is to remain ridiculously consistent. I'm very regimented every single day be it off or in season and always prepping meals. I do find I gain fat easier than most having been bigger before, once fat cells are created they never go without being surgically removed so they're always willing to be re-stored again 

Me at not quite my biggest but only photo I've got on my phone;










Stage last year;










Current;


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

@Bad Alan that's exactly what I'm after mate, absolutely awesome work there! I've always done strength and PL style training without paying much attention to my physique and been more interested in my numbers. But now I want to concentrate on creating a good BB style frame. This is great inspiration for me cheers.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Bad Alan said:


> Currently trying to be a BB'er
> 
> Was fat all through high school, started training around 5 years ago. Spent first year purely dropping fat, didn't train and crash dieted on 5-600 kcals. Worked as went from just over 18stone at 5ft7 to 10stone 11lbs (I'm now 5ft 11 lol)
> 
> ...


Thats awesome progress mate


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

^^ thats great work


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

In to remind me to reply tomorrow when on my phone, no pics on my ipad.

Gone from 23stone at my peak to four or five years of low 20's strongman, currently down to 16.5 stone and leaning


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Left Pic - March 2013 - 231lbs

Right Pic - July 2014 - 204lbs

Just been consistent with training really, and nutrition has been decent


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Currently trying to be a BB'er
> 
> Was fat all through high school, started training around 5 years ago. Spent first year purely dropping fat, didn't train and crash dieted on 5-600 kcals. Worked as went from just over 18stone at 5ft7 to 10stone 11lbs (I'm now 5ft 11 lol)
> 
> ...


Some going there fella, I never knew about the fat cells although I'm similar to you and gain weight to easy, how many kcals do you bulk on at the start if you don't mind me asking ? I see 3-5000 kcal on here but not sure if its different for an endo like myself, with that amount of food I will be a blimp again in no time


----------



## xjx (Jul 11, 2014)

tom1981 said:


> Some going there fella, I never knew about the fat cells although I'm similar to you and gain weight to easy, how many kcals do you bulk on at the start if you don't mind me asking ? I see 3-5000 kcal on here but not sure if its different for an endo like myself, with that amount of food I will be a blimp again in no time


I'm on the a same boat as you, I have not trouble putting down those calories, even in 'clean' form. I'm just worried of how fat I'll end up and how hard it is for us I guess, to lower fat. Bad Alan, those are amazing results. Especially considering that it seems as if you didn't have much muscle under the fat tissue before. I've seen a lot of muscular fat people transform into BB shape, but rarely do I see a chubby, to BB shape! Great work and would love to hear more on your method!.


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Plan on being on stage some time next year all being well


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Benchbum said:


> Plan on being on stage some time next year all being well


Impressive mate, you didn't suffer loose skin I take it, good luck getting on stage


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> View attachment 154472
> 
> 
> Left Pic - March 2013 - 231lbs
> ...


Thats good progress mate


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Benchbum said:


> Plan on being on stage some time next year all being well


Awesome transformation mate what was your weight before and after ?


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

tom1981 said:


> Impressive mate, you didn't suffer loose skin I take it, good luck getting on stage


I do, but a low does peps and moisturising seems to be slowly putting it right


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Benchbum said:


> I do, but a low does peps and moisturising seems to be slowly putting it right


Peps ?


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Benchbum said:


> Plan on being on stage some time next year all being well


Nice work....whats the time frame between these two pal?

did you cut fat then bulk or bulk then cut?


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Tepidsparrow said:


> Nice work....whats the time frame between these two pal?
> 
> did you cut fat then bulk or bulk then cut?


Time frame is about 9 months.

But I had been training strongman/powerlifting for years and years so had a decent base hidden underneith...


----------



## Tepidsparrow (Jul 5, 2011)

Benchbum said:


> Time frame is about 9 months.
> 
> But I had been training strongman/powerlifting for years and years so had a decent base hidden underneath...


9 MONTHS? F**K ME, thats some serious progress, how heavy were you in the top pic and what diet did you follow.

I'm asking only because I'm similar to your top pic and starting a journo after my hols.


----------



## xjx (Jul 11, 2014)

Awesome progress Benchbum! What all was done/used in order to achieve these results?


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

In fairness I did pick a Particulay unflattering photo

Diet has been about 1200-1800 cals, high protein low carb, lots of peds


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

xjx said:


> Awesome progress Benchbum! What all was done/used in order to achieve these results?


I have blast and cruised for the last 9 months, usualy a 6 week short ester blast of npp or tren ace with mast on a base of test.

Used about 400iu of gh through out, did try clen but didn't get on with it, did a month t3 and enjoyed that, also use ultraburn a couple of days a week for cravings etc.

Supplemented with CLA and alphamine by pes


----------



## xjx (Jul 11, 2014)

Benchbum said:


> I have blast and cruised for the last 9 months, usualy a 6 week short ester blast of npp or tren ace with mast on a base of test.
> 
> Used about 400iu of gh through out, did try clen but didn't get on with it, did a month t3 and enjoyed that, also use ultraburn a couple of days a week for cravings etc.
> 
> Supplemented with CLA and alphamine by pes


Congratulations once again on your results!

I've been contemplating gear for a long time now, and might have to start a cycle soon!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Me when I started.I had already lost around 2 stone in first pic


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

ok, so ive got no pics but a good story about myself.

I started of about four years ago being a fatty at around 19stone, i started to go to the gym... no reason, no one told me to, just one day i decided to go, and then after training hard and supplementing cla and l-carnitin i dropped down to 12 stone.

from there i kept doing cardio and got very good at long distance running, at one point i was running 10km in under 45mins, but then i had problems with my knees and rehabilitation for that was to strengthen the vastus medials so i had to start doing squats and leg extensions.

after six months of doing that my legs were looking great, so i kept off the cardio and kept doing weight training and here i am now 

but ontop of all that, during the process i taught myself about nutrition and training techniques and have now decided to follow that up by studying sport and science exercises to one day become a PT to help people in a similar position that i was in.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

How many rolled natty ?

OR for how long did you roll natty though these transformations?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

I was natty till 7 weeks ago when I took epi and stanodrol.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Been a fat lad and a BB'er a few times lol

Just getting tha ballance about right now


----------



## Wardy33 (Nov 12, 2012)

I've gone from 17.5st @18 to 12st @21 now I'm 14st @23 but muscle aswell as holding some fat.. due to bulk


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> View attachment 154472
> 
> 
> Left Pic - March 2013 - 231lbs
> ...


Wicked progress mate. Was that done naturally or assisted?


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

MFM said:


> Wicked progress mate. Was that done naturally or assisted?


cheers!

Natty untill 10 weeks ago


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> cheers!
> 
> Natty untill 10 weeks ago


It seems no one who has made these impressive transformations have done it completely natty. And yet I'm still struggling away. Lol


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

MFM said:


> It seems no one who has made these impressive transformations have done it completely natty. And yet I'm still struggling away. Lol


lol you just can't get that decent look natty I'm afraid... drugs is what gives that look... fvck natty lol


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> lol you just can't get that decent look natty I'm afraid... drugs is what gives that look... fvck natty lol


I've seen this time and time again mate. I've unfortunately got to wait until the wife is pregnant before I can go over to the dark side. And that might still be more than a year away. mg:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

MFM said:


> I've seen this time and time again mate. I've unfortunately got to wait until the wife is pregnant before I can go over to the dark side. And that might still be more than a year away. mg:


it will be worth the wait


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> lol you just can't get that decent look natty I'm afraid... drugs is what gives that look... fvck natty lol


What did you use mate, also were you bulking while on cycle or cutting?


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

braxbro said:


> What did you use mate, also were you bulking while on cycle or cutting?


I'm still on cycle now, 11th week... cutting...

weeks 1-14 Test e, tren e, mast e 200mg each per week

weeks 1-8 anavar 100mg ed

weeks 10-14 winny 100mg ed

clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off all the way through


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol im about to give it a go as part of the little comp thats been started on here


same. first set of pics aren't gonna be fun


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> I'm still on cycle now, 11th week... cutting...
> 
> weeks 1-14 Test e, tren e, mast e 200mg each per week
> 
> ...


Christ, thats a serious cycle I wouldn't have the bottle to run that for my first one. Definitely shows in the results though can't argue with that, massive turnaround.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

braxbro said:


> Christ, thats a serious cycle I wouldn't have the bottle to run that for my first one. Definitely shows in the results though can't argue with that, massive turnaround.


my 3rd cycle mate. previous cycle ended in december 2012 so been off a while and went fat as fvck lol


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> my 3rd cycle mate. previous cycle ended in december 2012 so been off a while and went fat as fvck lol


It's amazing how quickly you can turn it around again. And then people say aas isn't a magic drug. F*ck yeah it is! :laugh:


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

MFM said:


> It's amazing how quickly you can turn it around again. And then people say aas isn't a magic drug. F*ck yeah it is! :laugh:


only the icing on the cake if your nutrition and training is spot on :thumb:


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> only the icing on the cake if your nutrition and training is spot on :thumb:


For sure. What I mean is, even if your nutrition and training is spot on natty, you still get nowhere. Lol


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

MFM said:


> For sure. What I mean is, even if your nutrition and training is spot on natty, you still get nowhere. Lol


haha yeah been there mate its awful


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Cheers for the replies lads, inspiring stuff!


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Im currently a work in progress so to speak, used to be fatter than i am now was about 25st 2 and a half years ago now im 17st and last time i asked people on here they all said i was roughly 30-35% bf (some said 25-30 but most said 30-35 so thats what i always say i am), im hoping to one day compete but i know ive got a long way to go yet but ive got the discipline in me i know i have i just need to remain consistent and not panic if i hit plateau's etc lol


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Some fecking great motivation in this thread!! Just shows what some hard work and proper diet can do.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Good stuff Alex. I'm hoping I've got a decent base from all the strength training to uncover a decent physique.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Bataz said:


> Good stuff Alex. I'm hoping I've got a decent base from all the strength training to uncover a decent physique.


Same mate started out with stronglifts and then started moving onto other things, currently doing a P/P/L split which is working better than anything ive ever tried, plus i like the fact that i can split it into different things means im not training the same stuff day in day out like i was on full bodies.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

AlexB18 said:


> Same mate started out with stronglifts and then started moving onto other things, currently doing a P/P/L split which is working better than anything ive ever tried, plus i like the fact that i can split it into different things means im not training the same stuff day in day out like i was on full bodies.


Yeah I've always favoured a PPL routine.


----------

